# FREE In Cereal Box: Star Trek LED Badges/Lights



## StarHalo (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like the next cereal box LED toy goose chase has begun..







The good news this time around is that the badges are FREE/INSIDE THE BOX, no tokens or mail-ins.

Each features an LED that lights both the face emblem and also appears to have a topside lens/opening so it can be used like a keychain light. It's unclear if the LED itself is colored or if there's colored plastic involved. The battery is "non-replaceable" but that obviously just refers to non-flashaholics..

Collect 'em all!


----------



## qip (Apr 4, 2009)

what are we 5 years old :nana: ugh what cereal do i gotta buy now, i want the black one ...i wonder if the beams it shows is what the output tint it will be ..looks like warm ,blue, red and ugly green tints

i tried searching for an image and saw this
can you believe this guy ..omg more people on ebay selling these too


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 4, 2009)

qip said:


> what are we 5 years old :nana: ugh what cereal do i gotta buy now, i want the black one ...i wonder if the beams it shows is what the output tint it will be ..looks like warm ,blue, red and ugly green tints
> 
> i tried searching for an image and saw this
> can you believe this guy ..omg more people on ebay selling these too


 
I like the black one too. Romulan eh? Looks good to me. 

With any release people on ebay sell things like this. It's pretty common.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

Romulan one looks like a piece of chocolate.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 4, 2009)

These going to be in Frosted Flakes? :huh:


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 4, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> These going to be in Frosted Flakes? :huh:



Yup:

* Kellogg's® Frosted Mini-Wheats® Bite Size cereal: 24 oz
* Kellogg's Frosted Flakes® cereal: 23 oz
* Kellogg's® Apple Jacks® cereal: 17 oz
* Kellogg's® Corn Pops® cereal: 17.2 oz
* Kellogg's® Froot Loops® cereal: 17 oz
* Kellogg's® Rice Krispies® cereal: 18 oz


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 4, 2009)

We need beamshots. :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 4, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> We need beamshots. :laughing:
> 
> Geoff


 
We need Fruit Loops!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 4, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> We need beamshots. :laughing:
> 
> Geoff



And what about runtime?


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 4, 2009)

Star trek without William Shatner is heresy. I will take no part in this...


----------



## JohnR66 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm. I think I swallowed one while eating my frosted flakes.


----------



## Seiko (Apr 4, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Star trek without William Shatner is heresy. I will take no part in this...



He makes a cameo along with Nimoy from what I was told.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm gonna get an american mate to buy em and ship em off to me!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 5, 2009)

After you collect all the badges all you'll have to do is to buy one of these and you will be an absolute chick-magnet!:twothumbs


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 5, 2009)

WOOT!
Time to go buy some cereal!
:candle:


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## qip (Apr 5, 2009)

beamshots  ....it needs modding


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 5, 2009)

Beamhead said:


>



It looks right at home next to the titanium/tritium fob :thumbsup:


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 5, 2009)

qip said:


> beamshots


Ok "BEAM"shot


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 5, 2009)

Is that really a beam shot, or did the light unleash some kind of alien entity?


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 5, 2009)

Why is there no tribble light?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2009)

I just recently ran out of cereal. 

Should go grocery shopping.


----------



## KD5XB (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh wow! I'll be back in a few, let me run down to the grocery store!!!

Hey, I actually have one fo the red movie uniforms here -- used to wear it for Halloween but never had the nerve to wear it while driving the 18-wheeler! :green:


----------



## daloosh (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a blue one my wife got me in Vegas at the Hilton, never worn it yet...maybe after I eat ten boxes of cereal I'll feel ill enuf to do that...

daloosh


----------



## KD5XB (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I got my first one -- and there's no clasp or pin or anything to enable one to actually WEAR it -- it's just an odd-shaped keychain light.

Dunno what I expected for free anyway...


----------



## KD5XB (Apr 7, 2009)

Without a keychain, I might add.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 7, 2009)

Suppose I'll wait 'til they offer a Steam Punk version.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 7, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> I like the black one too. Romulan eh? Looks good to me.
> 
> With any release people on ebay sell things like this. It's pretty common.




I should point out that the black one bears a Klingon Emblem - The green one looks more like the Romulan design.


I want one - they'll never get over here to the UK!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!! ( Throws dummy out of pram etc...)

Live long and prostate (shome mishtake shurley??)


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 7, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I should point out that the black one bears a Klingon Emblem - The green one looks more like the Romulan design.


That, and the fact that the black one says "klingon empire" under it, while the green one says "romulan empire." I assume this is for the minority of people who do not know the emblems for the different races in star trek...


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2009)

why does it not surprise me Beam located one before anyone else....

And why don't they ever leave a light on for cinnamon squares


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL.. I opened a new box of Frosted Mini Wheats this morning and got the yellow one! I'm at the doctors office now =( but will do a beamshot later.. maybe even some lux measurements!


----------



## greenlight (Apr 7, 2009)

The promo image shows the lights firing into the transporter mechanism. How would that affect the transportation?


----------



## KD5XB (Apr 7, 2009)

Well that depends on whether you're speaking of the early-model transporters, where occupants were "frozen" while in transit, or the more recent type, which allow movement and even conversation inside the beam.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, as promised... beamshots and lux numbers! :laughing:

Lux @ one meter: 1.1
Lux @ one-half meter: 3.6














12" from wall


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 8, 2009)

ARRGH! MY EYES! I've been zapped!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 8, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> LOL.. I opened a new box of Frosted Mini Wheats this morning and got the yellow one! !


Now I need to find mini wheats with that one.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 8, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> Ok, as promised... beamshots and lux numbers! :laughing:
> 
> Lux @ one meter: 1.1
> Lux @ one-half meter: 3.6


 
Any chance we could get lumens numbers. This might be the one light with the low Low that so many CPFers want.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 9, 2009)

Say, what kind of cells are in these bad boys?


----------



## DonShock (Apr 9, 2009)

Just picked up a couple boxes this morning. Got a red Klingon badge and a red StarFleet badge.


----------



## ackbar (Apr 9, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Say, what kind of cells are in these bad boys?



dilithium power cells, duh!


----------

